# Betta In Trouble!



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My male betta constable has what I believe to be an ulcer. I have never treated ulcers before, so does anyone have experience with them?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

metro is what you need....
i have never in almost 40 years in this hobby seen a single individual have so many diseases within a single species......must be the california water.......

for more precise information go here...

http://bettacare.webs.com/


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't appreciate that. The diseases I posted about on my site are mostly diseases that I have dealt with, or researched. Ulcers aren't common. Did your mom ever say, "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it at all"? Well that wasn't nice so please don't post it. Think it if you'd like, and even say it out loud, but don't waste my time reading posts like that. Now that I've said that, do you know any treatments?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i told you................METRO....oh yeah...it;s Metronidazole....


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow. That was really mean and rude. Totally uncalled for. How are you even still a part of this forum after that?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't understand what is mean and rude..he asked about treating an ulcer..i told him, metro..i also stated the fact that i had never seen anyone have so many diseases within 1 species of fish...andf that is a fact...
maybe i should just go ahead and agree with everybody...tell them what great fishkeepers they are...
i am not here to kiss up to everybody..and i am not the Irwin Corey like so many put themselves to be...betta man being the expert that he is should have been well aware of what "metro" was without having to ask again what to use...maybe he just misread.....


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It is because this is such a great forum, that one grumpy person doesn't matter. If I really wanted not to see his posts, I'd put him on my ignore list. Btw, I didn't buy the metro because it was too expensive. His ulcer grew fungus and I treated it with wardley's ick away and the ulcer and fungus disappeared overnight.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Thats wonderful! Im just happy that your betta is better. Thats all that matters.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, I agree. The ulcer is still visible, but it's healing. It's not an open wound, just a scar.


----------

